# The Boring Company - - Godot/Official Thread



## Gabzqc

Just noticed in Elon's instagram post today of the test "sled" running in a tunnel very similar to the tunnel they had the student competition in... any thoughts?


----------



## Guy Weathersby

Spoiler warning - - this post contains spoilers for the play "Waiting For Godot" 


Is it just me or is naming the first boring machine after a character who never arrives, and by implication will never arrive, setting a low bar?


----------



## garsh

I liked the twitter suggestion to name it Doug (Dug).


----------



## RickDeckard

Yes, I would like a portion of the tunnel to be lit by many tiny LED lights so that you would get a kind of jump to hyperspace effect


----------



## Daliman

I think it is the student tunnel and the same sled. Tunnel is still there I think they are just using it to test the electric sled system for Boring. He went on a tweet storm about this today.


----------



## Topher

Guy Weathersby said:


> this post contains spoilers for the play "Waiting For Godot"


<Snicker> The_ title _of the play is a spoiler for "Waiting for Godot". Not to mention a complete synopsis.

And despite the name, The Boring Company seems more interesting.

Thank you kindly.

p.s. Sorry about the Eng Lit flashback.


----------



## Badback

Seems more like "The Iceman Cometh".


----------



## Michael Russo

@Guy Weathersby , it's even Boring on CNN ...! 

All the quirky details you need to know about Elon Musk's Boring company
http://money.cnn.com/2017/07/08/technology/future/elon-musk-boring-company/index.html


----------



## Michael Russo

The Boring progress... first pic I've seen from inside...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888541666122113024
With the story...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888545448914370561


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Elevator is working. 

__
http://instagr.am/p/BW_-mlYAMrs/


----------



## JWardell

It's going to have to go a lot deeper than that. 
Note the brand new footbridge in the background. 
Note there are new tunnel sections fresh on the flatbed. Seems they really are continuing to dig. Does anyone know how far it is from this point to the end of their property line?


----------



## JWardell

Anyone find a link to last night’s stream? Still nothing on Boring’s web site


----------



## Bokonon

JWardell said:


> Anyone find a link to last night's stream? Still nothing on Boring's web site


Elon's presentation:





Loop system demo:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1075318894871470081


----------



## JoeP

What i want to know is: what's the part # i order for the "training wheels" for my Model 3 so i can drive in the tunnel????


----------



## iChris93

JWardell said:


> Anyone find a link to last night's stream? Still nothing on Boring's web site


In case you're still looking


----------



## JWardell

It's too bad they didn't post or allow any video of the actual rides in the tunnels. 
Be sure to watch CBS's ride though, and you'll see why. Right now it's insanely bumpy.


----------



## Bokonon

Not sure if it was edited in, but I laughed out loud when all of those collision warnings went off! Might need to add a "Tunnel" setting.


----------



## iChris93

JWardell said:


> It's too bad they didn't post or allow any video of the actual rides in the tunnels.
> Be sure to watch CBS's ride though, and you'll see why. Right now it's insanely bumpy.


I watched Dærik's video and it looks like they didn't end up giving rides.


----------



## JWardell

Bokonon said:


> Not sure if it was edited in, but I laughed out loud when all of those collision warnings went off! Might need to add a "Tunnel" setting.


I thought Elon reacted beautifully at that moment when he said they will be switching to the human driver now...


----------



## JWardell

http://boringcompanyinsultknight.com


----------



## JWardell

Last night Elon and Boring posted a video of a race between the tunnel and surface streets, but with good eyes you will notice a few new things:






-The tunnel is now flat and paved with lane lines!
-A model 3 is driving not a model X!
-The car hits 127mph, and the ride is relatively smooth

Then Elon tweeted this is "pretty much" done on autopilot (so not sure that it is or not...)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131813268123574272


----------



## MelindaV

JWardell said:


> Last night Elon and Boring posted a video of a race between the tunnel and surface streets, but with good eyes you will notice a few new things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -The tunnel is now flat and paved with lane lines!
> -A model 3 is driving not a model X!
> -The car hits 127mph, and the ride is relatively smooth
> 
> Then Elon tweeted this is "pretty much" done on autopilot (so not sure that it is or not...)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131813268123574272


this has already been posted over in the Model 3 drag race thread


----------



## GDN

So with no narration and they keep the Autosteer icon out of the picture we assume that is done with EAP driving? They definitely surpass 90 MPH, but impressive with anyone driving that speed and no more clearance on either side of the car.


----------



## Bokonon

GDN said:


> So with no narration and they keep the Autosteer icon out of the picture we assume that is done with EAP driving? They definitely surpass 90 MPH, but impressive with anyone driving that speed and no more clearance on either side of the car.


IIRC it's a modified version of Autopilot, not production. Otherwise, yes, the 90 mph speed limit and perhaps even obstacle detection would be an issue.


----------



## GDN

Bokonon said:


> IIRC it's a modified version of Autopilot, not production. Otherwise, yes, the 90 mph speed limit and perhaps even obstacle detection would be an issue.


Impressive to say the least and I wish they would make a video like this using a production version of the car and SW, even only running at 90 MPH to show how good this system is/can be.


----------



## JWardell

Looks like cars are starting to run through the Vegas loop!


----------



## GDN

That is awesome, however I thought from previous renderings the stations were underground. I thought they would be protected from the weather, whether it be the heat or rain. 

I know space is a precious commodity too, but seems when the cars pull out there is not a lot of room to give passengers entering a car ahead of it. However maybe they have a system designed where they work from every other spot at any given time, I'm sure they've worked through those logistics, just viewing the videos it looks to be kind of close, especially if they allow luggage to be placed in the trunk.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Curious how the cars are all standard colors. Perhaps Tesla is testing their autonomous fleet?


----------

